# Could This Be The Key To Why We Have So Many Tire Failures?



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

This just makes me sick to my stomach, but please watch and pass along.

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=4826897

Darlene


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW. I think I will venture out and check the dates on mine now that we have been shown the truth and you best belive I will demand "new" tires be less then 2 years old when I buy them.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting this link. I don't catch to much TV these days and missed this program. Valuable information and I plan to check the date on all the tires on two vehicles and our Outback we purchased in February this year.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow , that is not only indredible, but very scarey !!!! Going to check our tires now.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks,
I'll check my Duros tomorrow!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> This just makes me sick to my stomach, but please watch and pass along.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=4826897
> 
> Darlene


Darlene, thanks so much for providing that link. It's something well worth watching and checking. I too am going to take a look at my tires.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I checked our tires and they are dated 2005, the same as our trailer. I am glad to know that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the info

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

Think we will have to check ours.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will not see this issue on new OEM supplied equipment as the volume they go through would ensure that the tires are not old.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> You will not see this issue on new OEM supplied equipment as the volume they go through would ensure that the tires are not old.


Most manufacturers DON'T make their own tires and have to rely on subcontractors to supply them. There is every chance that these subcontractors could and probably have supplied manufacturers with old tires.

Unless the manufacturer inspects EVERY tire they receive for dates (highly unlikely due to VOLUME), these tires would slip under the radar and end up on NEW trailers and/or motor vehicles.

It's the old adage, "let the buyer beware". We all now have the information about "aged" tires and need to be vigilant and inspect EVERY tire we buy...be it on a NEW trailer, a NEW car, or as a replacement tire.

Me father taught me never to assume anything. If you do, inevitably it will make an ASS out of U and ME.

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> You will not see this issue on new OEM supplied equipment as the volume they go through would ensure that the tires are not old.


Most manufacturers DON'T make their own tires and have to rely on subcontractors to supply them. There is every chance that these subcontractors could and probably have supplied manufacturers with old tires.

Unless the manufacturer inspects EVERY tire they receive for dates (highly unlikely due to VOLUME), these tires would slip under the radar and end up on NEW trailers and/or motor vehicles.

It's the old adage, "let the buyer beware". We all now have the information about "aged" tires and need to be vigilant and inspect EVERY tire we buy...be it on a NEW trailer, a NEW car, or as a replacement tire.

Me father taught me never to assume anything. If you do, inevitably it will make an ASS out of U and ME.

Dan
[/quote]

Sub contractors or not. The ABC article was on resellers of tires like Sears or your local gas station and not about the tires that manufactures who buy ship loads of tires for the vehicles they build (Dodge, Ford or trailer manufacture like Keystone).

I will buy a replacement tire for anyone that purchased a Outback that came from the factory with a tire that was 12 months older then the date stamp on the frame (not when you purchased the trailer). As bad as the Chinese junk that is being put on the trailers it is at least new junk.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

We went looking at new tow vehicles today and what was I doing? Checking the date on all the tires! They were all 08's that I found. DH thinks I'm bonkers.


----------

